# Travel Crib



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

We are about to take our maiden voyage next weekend.







Going to Fort Wilderness at Disney. The question I have is has anyone modified a lower bunk to a crib?







Baby Bella has just turned 4 months old







and we would like to not have to set up the playpen inside the TT. I thought about adding bed rails to the outside but I'm not so sure.

Thanks, Mrs. Sleecjr, Bella's Mom-

Better known as Amy


----------



## redmonaz (Jul 24, 2006)

We have a 26RS and had the same problem with the baby pen. We bought the smaller Graco. I forget the model, but it isa about 75% of the original size. The long side will fit between the bunks up front. I put a board between the two bunks to support the edge that is not on the carpeted "step". This works well for us, and I did not have to make any permanent changes to the trailer for something we will only need for a year or two.
If you are interested I can try to send pics tomorrow.
Don


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Amy,

I don't remember who it was, but one intrepid Outbacker removed the matteress from one of the lower bunks, and converted the storage space underneath into a play pen/crib. It actually turned out pretty nice, and should be very effective.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## mv945 (Jul 18, 2006)

Interesting..we have a 07 31RQS Havana and a 1.5 year old baby Bella (Isabella) too...









We are going to eventually get a bed rail to use on one of the bunks. But for now, what we do is move the hide-a-bed couch so it faces the entertainment center, and put a Pack-n-Play between the couch and the entertainment center. There is still plenty of room to walk around the end of the couch that sticks out into the kitchen area. If I had a pic I would post it.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Hers one persons solution










and another


----------



## MattS (Oct 15, 2006)

So how did you end up making a bed for the little one? Last year we tried using a bunk w/ the tension baby gate in there and that was met with some serious protests







This year we just used the sofa laid flat, (rental trailer) but she was old enough to stay on the bed (for the most part) when told!
With our new trailer we are planning to use the bunk- but the crack between the bed and wall and the cargo door worry me, so we'll see.


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

MattS said:


> So how did you end up making a bed for the little one? Last year we tried using a bunk w/ the tension baby gate in there and that was met with some serious protests
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I used 2 baby rails. One by the window and one by the edge of the bed.









On the window I used a short rail. 42 inches ( I think ) Now I dont need to worry about her kicking the window and getting hurt. this one just sets in there under the matress.









On the outside I used a 54 inch rail. So I only have an inch or so gap on each end. This one uses the strap it comes with and a plate to mount it. I used the plate flat against the side wall and wedged it down in the wall. It holds very very well.


----------



## mv945 (Jul 18, 2006)

sleecjr,
That looks really good! Do you mind providing the make & model of the 54" rail? Our baby Bella would like this set up too!

Thanks!
Marc


----------



## wingnut (Mar 21, 2005)

We have a 23rs with the queen & twin bunks in front. We also have a 7 yr old who takes the top twin bunk and an 8 month old son who uses the queen. We put a babyrail along the front side of the queen. To make the area feel smaller like the crib, we used a couple of rubbermaid containers as one wall in about the middle of the bed. [These have been removed as he became more mobile.] Then we used the basket of baby stuff to cover the gap left at the corner between the closet the the corner of the bed. We have stackable drawers on the nightstand surface to block the other end of the bed.

Tried to add a diagram, but it wouldn't work for me. Sounds like a lot of work, but it works for us. We always have an extra container somewhere anyway. I do like the idea suggested about the rail in front of the window. It would save the blinds.

Mrs. Wingnut


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

mv945 said:


> sleecjr,
> That looks really good! Do you mind providing the make & model of the 54" rail? Our baby Bella would like this set up too!
> 
> Thanks!
> Marc


I was wrong. Just looked its a 48 inch dex rail from target. Fits great. The one on the window is 40 inch.


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

sleecjr said:


> sleecjr,
> That looks really good! Do you mind providing the make & model of the 54" rail? Our baby Bella would like this set up too!
> 
> Thanks!
> Marc


I was wrong. Just looked its a 48 inch dex rail from target. Fits great. The one on the window is 40 inch.
[/quote]

Lee and Amy, Very nice job! Did you have fun with Baby Bella in Disney/Ft. Wilderness?

Jim


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

sleecjr said:


> sleecjr,
> That looks really good! Do you mind providing the make & model of the 54" rail? Our baby Bella would like this set up too!
> 
> Thanks!
> Marc


I was wrong. Just looked its a 48 inch dex rail from target. Fits great. The one on the window is 40 inch.
[/quote]

What a great looking pumpkin in your sig!

And those orange squash looking things look nice also...


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

happycamper said:


> sleecjr,
> That looks really good! Do you mind providing the make & model of the 54" rail? Our baby Bella would like this set up too!
> 
> Thanks!
> Marc


I was wrong. Just looked its a 48 inch dex rail from target. Fits great. The one on the window is 40 inch.
[/quote]

Lee and Amy, Very nice job! Did you have fun with Baby Bella in Disney/Ft. Wilderness?

Jim
[/quote]

Bella liked it.


----------



## bridge bandit (Apr 29, 2006)

We have a two year old who used to sleep in a play pen - we just put it in top of our pull out couch on our 23rs - I was initally worried about safety issues but we wedged it in there pretty good and it wasn't going anywhere.


----------

